# Goodbye Coach



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Coach wasn't owned by me but a good friend of our family.
They had so many memories together and where going to have so much more ahead of them until one day.

My mum got a phone call from where we had our young ones And coach (used to) she said -

Gerry i have some horrible news i found coach dead this morning.
She said, He was blown up 3 times the size bleeding from every place possible and his intestine was half out his bum.
He was so blown up they couldn't remove the rugs!

The vet came down to give us a reason why he died, the vet said it would have been colic but it would have taken 3 days to happen!

Imagine coach going through all that pain!
But who would want to.

R.I.P Coach boy you might of been a pain in the butt sometimes but however you are we will always love you boy!!

Have fun being free in the heavens with all your horsey friends


----------



## Eventer Chick (May 15, 2007)

i am so sorry. That would of been such a painfull death . I am so lucky that i have neva had one of my own horses die but i have had a best friends. how is the family that owned him coping???


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks.

yeah they are alright i guess, The owner brought another horse (a yearling) i guess thats her way of moving on.


----------

